# Rat rod perfect horn



## Spence36 (Jan 21, 2014)

Here a old remake by Seiss very loud and complete would make any bike awesome !!! Has battery tube and horn button  and goosneck mount ... 
$300.00 obo !!! Shipping free in lower 48 













Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh please pm me or email
At 38autocycle@gmail.com 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 22, 2014)

This thing is killer guys mAke an offer before feebay !!!! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------

